# Cyberbullying



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

[thread was removed]

I'm disgusted this behavior and I hope that those who participated in the mob mentality that went on here see this and actually think about the consequences of their actions. When the individual in question came back they did NOTHING to warrant the treatment they received. You made them the scapegoat of jokes and poor behavior. Its sickening to see fellow tbters do this. I understand her past behavior was occasionally cause for a chuckle or two due to common mistakes. She did nothing to anyone when the board got bumped but was attacked anyway. Both my brother and my fiance had dealt with cyber bullying in the past and my brother even attempted suicide because of it. You don't think that your words mean things but they do, they do. I was going through and reporting everyone but it was too many people, but I hope each of you receive an infraction. I'm sorry for this but its a vent of sorts, hell it's a plea: don't do this to people, it can hurt. It's hard to remember that the person on the other side of a couple of words is an actual person, but it IS. I understand if a mod closes this thread but it had to be said.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

I was bullied by Jake at one point because Reizo and myself were touching each others butts.

Now we're cool and friends.

Be A Star, everybody. Super cereal.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

Jake can bully a bear and it'll still be his friend.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

https://community.wwe.com/diversity/programs/be-star


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2014)

I find it really annoying how those people always bully the original poster of that thread. They always follow him/her in every thread he/she posts in or creates. They even have the audacity to comment on his/her apparently rude behavior when they themselves start the flaming. I always report everyone of them for harassment every time I see them harass that forum user so hopefully one day they will learn the wrongs of their actions.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

I was bullied in high school because I have buck teeth and a deep voice. People used to call me "Beaver" and "Froggy."

It's not fun. I feel for the poor girl... or guy? Errr. It.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kirito said:


> I find it really annoying how those people always bully the original poster of that thread. They always follow him/her in every thread he/she posts in or creates. They even have the audacity to comment on his/her apparently rude behavior when they themselves start the flaming. I always report everyone of them for harassment every time I see them harass that forum user so hopefully one day they will learn the wrongs of their actions.



It's not like the mods will do anything about it. That's just dumb.


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Mods have dealt with this person's behavior for a long time. S/he has already received multiple bans.
I would be tired if this if I were them. :U
Yes, I know I posted in the thread, and yes, I should have just ignored it and moved on. But I didn't.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 24, 2014)

I saw the posts in the thread before it locked down...
The whole time I kept thinking "what the hell did this user do in the past to piss people off this much?"
I mean, like they were saying, even if they changed their username, everyone would still know who they were... so what was the point to keep posting that? 

... and the he-she thing was confusing...
I mean...
What if that person has a disorder where they believe they were born in the wrong body? Or they want to be or are currently transitioning into the other gender?
You don't know that...
I mean I use to be a pixel artist for a website that was technically ran by a man but HE went by SHE and was always refereed to as SHE because he wanted to be a she.
Not sure if that's what it was in this case... but still... you don't know.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only posted the last part of me on another site... because normally people were shocked to find out that she was actually a he...
It sparked a few different conversations among the users... especially new ones.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Mods have dealt with this person's behavior for a long time. S/he has already received multiple bans.
> I would be tired if this if I were them. :U
> Yes, I know I posted in the thread, and yes, I should have just ignored it and moved on. But I didn't.



Yes but they literally did nothing after being unbanned to warrant the attack.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2014)

> It's not like the mods will do anything about it. That's just dumb.



It is possible the mods won't take action, however, my action of reporting harassment is not dumb. The first rule stated in the forum's rules and guidelines is respect. I have copy and pasted the part of interest here for you:

Respecting Others
Respect other Bell Tree members in your posts, private messages, visitor messages, Wi-Fi ratings, and other conversations.
If you disagree with someone, please do so in a dignified manner and refrain from using personal attacks.
Keep your criticism constructive and avoid posting anything that belittles another user.
If another user is disrespectful or makes a personal attack, do not attack them back. This will create a lengthy series of attacks known as a flame war.

I believe it is a member's responsibility to report those in violation of the rules in order to ensure an ideal environment and community. It is not dumb; trust me on that.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Mods have dealt with this person's behavior for a long time. S/he has already received multiple bans.
> I would be tired if this if I were them. :U
> Yes, I know I posted in the thread, and yes, I should have just ignored it and moved on. But I didn't.



It's not just JoJo that should be in trouble. You and the rest of the people that posted in the thread provoking him/her were in the wrong. But we all know the mods/admins won't do anything about it since you're a part of the "TBT Kliq." It's ridiculous.


----------



## mob (Mar 24, 2014)

Are they banned again?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> But we all know the mods/admins won't do anything about it since you're a part of the "TBT Kliq."



^^^


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> It's not just JoJo that should be in trouble. You and the rest of the people that posted in the thread provoking him/her were in the wrong. But we all know the mods/admins won't do anything about it since you're a part of the "TBT Kliq." It's ridiculous.



What do you mean by that last sentence? I'm confused. :U


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

I don't believe they were banned again, they simply closed the thread to prevent further bullying.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I guess the thread was just removed.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

gamzee said:


> ^^^



Someone got what I meant. Thank you!


----------



## radical6 (Mar 24, 2014)

honestly i thought they were pretty rude with their post bc it was kinda attacking some people
i dont really understand why they were so angry. i mean yeah some of tbt are jerks but? unless ive been missing posts most of them are only joking about small things? from what ive seen anyway
some of the responses to the thread were uncalled for though


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

I got what you meant too but politics is a dangerous game to play.


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Someone got what I meant. Thank you!



Can you please explain what you meant?


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

was this about jojo man earlier today because i saw that and little beary was there


----------



## radical6 (Mar 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Can you please explain what you meant?


i think theyre trying to say is that since you're in the ''tbt clique'' and friends i guess with the staff they wont ban you


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

it was jojo... people keep't saying stuff to him


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I got what you meant too but politics is a dangerous game to play.



That it is. But it's not fair to the rest of the people on this board. 

What a shame.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> honestly i thought they were pretty rude with their post bc it was kinda attacking some people
> i dont really understand why they were so angry. i mean yeah some of tbt are jerks but? unless ive been missing posts most of them are only joking about small things? from what ive seen anyway
> some of the responses to the thread were uncalled for though



There is joking and there's going to far. 2 pages worth of questioning the person's gender, mocking them for it and then in the end disrespecting to their face by just saying "they cuz i dont believe you" is something else. No one can dictate a person's gender. There is a difference between a person's gender and a person's sex. Biologically they are set in stone (more or less) but what they say they are is what should be respected.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

but i sould have steped up and be the first mature person in the group but i didn't why didn't i


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> it was jojo... people keep't saying stuff to him




Yes it was.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 24, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> There is joking and there's going to far. 2 pages worth of questioning the person's gender, mocking them for it and then in the end disrespecting to their face by just saying "they cuz i dont believe you" is something else. No one can dictate a person's gender. There is a difference between a person's gender and a person's sex. Biologically they are set in stone (more or less) but what they say they are is what should be respected.



wait are we talking about a different thread 
ok ignore eveyrthing i said i thought we were talking about the other one...
okay if they were dissing someones gender that is EXTREMELY rude. wtf. if i saw the thread i wouldve jumped in. thats right - you cant determine someones gender


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

he/she said he was leaving then he insulted tbt when he/she could have said that most of the people were saying that it sounded sort of kiddish to my view but that's just a opinion it doesn't matter what other people think just be yourself


----------



## chillv (Mar 24, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> [thread was removed]
> 
> I'm disgusted this behavior and I hope that those who participated in the mob mentality that went on here see this and actually think about the consequences of their actions. When the individual in question came back they did NOTHING to warrant the treatment they received. You made them the scapegoat of jokes and poor behavior.



At first I thought you were refering to this http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?119438-Cyberbullying until I read the rest. Mostly because the most recent one was made by me.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

tsundere said:


> wait are we talking about a different thread
> ok ignore eveyrthing i said i thought we were talking about the other one...
> okay if they were dissing someones gender that is EXTREMELY rude. wtf. if i saw the thread i wouldve jumped in. thats right - you cant determine someones gender



It was the one where they were asking to buy tbt. People were making fake offers, taunting the person and being brutally rude about questioning their gender even going so far as to post pictures of an older male obviously not them and claim it to be them. My brother is biologically a girl and he's gone from being Thalia to Dominick. I have pictures of when he was my sister but he wants to be my brother and I accept that. He's 16 but he knows that he feels like a man and has always felt that way. Again I'm not sure this was the case here but you can never know.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

wait was the picture of the man a facebook link?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

chillv said:


> At first I thought you were refering to this http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?119438-Cyberbullying until I read the rest. Mostly because the most recent one was made by me.



My apologies I hadn't seen another thread dedicated to cyberbullying.  I think it's very real and shouldn't be tolerated.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jman24274 said:


> wait was the picture of the man a facebook link?




Yes but it was obviously not Jojo


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> It's not just JoJo that should be in trouble. You and the rest of the people that posted in the thread provoking him/her were in the wrong. But we all know the mods/admins won't do anything about it since you're a part of the "TBT Kliq." It's ridiculous.



You should have a little more context before you go and start accusing people and making assumptions.

The thread was brought up to me earlier in the question of "When is Jojo going to be banned again?" and this thread was full of people breaking more than one of our site rules and attempting to instigate a fight. If you, like many of our members, are trying to act cool by pulling the "lets hate on the staff because that makes us look hard" you're just as ridiculous as the people you're accusing.

Also you failed to report the thread in question so you didn't do any better.


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> You should have a little more context before you go and start accusing people and making assumptions.
> 
> The thread was brought up to me earlier in the question of "When is Jojo going to be banned again?" and this thread was full of people breaking more than one of our site rules and attempting to instigate a fight. If you, like many of our members, are trying to act cool by pulling the "lets hate on the staff because that makes us look hard" you're just as ridiculous as the people you're accusing.
> 
> Also you failed to report the thread in question so you didn't do any better.



Thank you Gallows.

I wasn't insulting Jojo's gender, I'm confused, as they have claimed they are a girl, then a boy, and now a girl again.
I should have acted mature, but I didn't. Nobody can blame me for it, as nobody can change it.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

the person who did that took the link and put it on there but didnt see the pictures they assumed it was hers/his facebook but then jojo says it wasent theres then when the person was going to apoligise they closed the thread and logged off tbt


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

The whole attacking went too far. And the thing is, all s/he was asking for was some TBT to change their name and people automatically went hostile. I get that the person may have done some stuff in the past, but that doesn't justify attacking someone's age let alone their gender/sex. It was horrifying. Like a pack of ravenous dogs attacking a genderless chick.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

that person was me


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> Thank you Gallows.
> 
> I wasn't insulting Jojo's gender, I'm confused, as they have claimed they are a girl, then a boy, and now a girl again.
> I should have acted mature, but I didn't. Nobody can blame me for it, as nobody can change it.



Just because something can't be changed doesn't mean you can't be blamed for your actions. People blowing up buildings can't say they aren't guilty because it's in the past. 

Also how do you report a thread as a whole? I kind of just reported individual posts. Does reporting the original post do it?


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> The whole attacking went too far. And the thing is, all s/he was asking for was some TBT to change their name and people automatically went hostile. I get that the person may have done some stuff in the past, but that doesn't justify attacking someone's age let alone their gender/sex. It was horrifying. Like a pack of ravenous dogs attacking a genderless chicks.




I saw many people offered great deals, even offered to give them for free and he just ignored them. Not many people trust them as they have a bit of a bad reputation on TBT..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> Just because something can't be changed doesn't mean you can't be blamed for your actions. People blowing up buildings can't say they aren't guilty because it's in the past.
> 
> Also how do you report a thread as a whole? I kind of just reported individual posts. Does reporting the original post do it?



Sorry, I worded that wrong. It is in the past, and even if I wanted to, I could never change it.

You just report one post.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> It's not just JoJo that should be in trouble. You and the rest of the people that posted in the thread provoking him/her were in the wrong. But we all know the mods/admins won't do anything about it since you're a part of the "TBT Kliq." It's ridiculous.



"TBT Clique"? What clique? Gallows by his own admission has been banned in the past. In more recent times, Trundle was banned for trolling Jojo, Horus recently received an infraction. Jake has had his fair share of warnings and infractions I'm sure. And that's just the ones I know about. I myself have had 2 infractions.

There may be a group of us who are friends with the staff but once rules are broken, we have to face the consequence, regardless of being friends with the mods or not.


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

oath2order said:


> "TBT Clique"? What clique? Gallows by his own admission has been banned in the past. In more recent times, Trundle was banned for trolling Jojo, Horus recently received an infraction. Jake has had his fair share of warnings and infractions I'm sure. And that's just the ones I know about. I myself have had 2 infractions.
> 
> There may be a group of us who are friends with the staff but once rules are broken, we have to face the consequence, regardless of being friends with the mods or not.



OATH YOU SAID SOMETHING USEFUL <3


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

there is one thing that puzzles me still did anyone get a punishment for this


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 24, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> Just because something can't be changed doesn't mean you can't be blamed for your actions. People blowing up buildings can't say they aren't guilty because it's in the past.
> 
> Also how do you report a thread as a whole? I kind of just reported individual posts. Does reporting the original post do it?



Yeah, just report the OP. It helps us a lot if people can describe in their report what exactly is going on or what we should be looking at.

And I'm not defending you Beary. You didn't report the thread either and your posting in there wasn't helping things either.

I have been listening to people in the IRC and seen on the forums for weeks now "When is Jojo coming back" "Is Jojo banned forever" etc etc. And when they finally do come back this is what they have to put up with?

It's pathetic and it makes everyone who did post no better than what they believe Jojo to be.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> that person was me



I truly do not understand your actions. Why would you try to find and post a link of someone's private profile? It is not up to you to disclose such information. If I were you I would seriously rethink whether it was honest ignorance or was it actually intended malice in what you did. I also suggest you privately apologize to jojoman for your harmful actions and I personally hope you do not harass another community member in such a manner again.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 24, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> I saw many people offered great deals, even offered to give them for free and he just ignored them. Not many people trust them as they have a bit of a bad reputation on TBT..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



25 tbt for a set isnt a good deal. "Ill trade you 50 tbt for 100 of yours" is not a good trade. Those are basically word for word "offers". And anyone could see the "free" offers were more or less sarcastic


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, just report the OP. It helps us a lot if people can describe in their report what exactly is going on or what we should be looking at.
> 
> And I'm not defending you Beary. You didn't report the thread either and your posting in there wasn't helping things either.
> 
> ...



Yes, I know you were not defending me.
I honestly deserve punishment for what I did, and what I did was immature. 
Feel free to give me an infraction if you want Gallows. 

I'm done debating for that night, I was never good at making a point.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

ignorance i just posted the link without saying anything then someone takes the link then says its his


----------



## Beary (Mar 24, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> 25 tbt for a set isnt a good deal. "Ill trade you 50 tbt for 100 of yours" is not a good trade. Those are basically word for word "offers". And anyone could see the "free" offers were more or less sarcastic



Okayokay fine last post here.

Those were mocking, but many were genuine.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

it wasent harresment i didnt force him to do anything


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 24, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> You should have a little more context before you go and start accusing people and making assumptions.
> 
> The thread was brought up to me earlier in the question of "When is Jojo going to be banned again?" and this thread was full of people breaking more than one of our site rules and attempting to instigate a fight. If you, like many of our members, are trying to act cool by pulling the "lets hate on the staff because that makes us look hard" you're just as ridiculous as the people you're accusing.
> 
> Also you failed to report the thread in question so you didn't do any better.



Why? It wouldn't have done a single thing despite what you say.

And I'm not hating on "the staff because it's cool," I'm hating on the fact that anyone who kisses the mods/admins asses won't get in trouble. It's not my first rodeo on a forum. I know it happens. I know the politics.

Don't come at me because I'm speaking my mind about stuff we *all* know about.


----------



## Goth (Mar 24, 2014)

my question still stands did anyone get punished


----------



## BlueLeaf (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Why? It wouldn't have done a single thing despite what you say.
> 
> And I'm not hating on "the staff because it's cool," I'm hating on the fact that anyone who kisses the mods/admins asses won't get in trouble. It's not my first rodeo on a forum. I know it happens. I know the politics.
> 
> Don't come at me because I'm speaking my mind about stuff we *all* know about.



If you read Oath's post, people who are friends with the mods have gotten in trouble, like Trundle and Jake.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 24, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Why? It wouldn't have done a single thing despite what you say.
> 
> And I'm not hating on "the staff because it's cool," I'm hating on the fact that anyone who kisses the mods/admins asses won't get in trouble. It's not my first rodeo on a forum. I know it happens. I know the politics.
> 
> Don't come at me because I'm speaking my mind about stuff we *all* know about.





oath2order said:


> "TBT Clique"? What clique? Gallows by his own admission has been banned in the past. In more recent times, Trundle was banned for trolling Jojo, Horus recently received an infraction. Jake has had his fair share of warnings and infractions I'm sure. And that's just the ones I know about. I myself have had 2 infractions.
> 
> There may be a group of us who are friends with the staff but once rules are broken, we have to face the consequence, regardless of being friends with the mods or not.



okay.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

oath2order said:


> okay.



I didn't see that before, dang it. DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

I know why Trundle might have, talkin about the shapes of animal genitals and such. He matches the troll he might have named himself after (league of legends reference?)


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

I apologize for anything I said before. It's just that I've been on *a lot* of boards where if you were friends with the Admins/Moderators, you could get away with whatever you wanted. Whenever. It happened all the time and it didn't feel fair to the other members that these people were getting free hallway passes to do anything they wanted because they were sucking ass with the powers above them. Didn't mean to come off as an ass. Haha


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

well does anyone else have anything to say *yawn* because i have to go soon


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Didn't mean to come off as an ass. Haha



You shouldn't assume you know how things work based off of places that have nothing to do with us then. =p

Like Oath said. A lot of the people that could be considered "close" to the staff have and still get in trouble and receive warnings and infractions, and even bans, from us. Nobody is held higher than anyone else.


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, I have been called several names on the internet and some other jazz and it has caused me to suffer through some slight depression.


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

Prof Gallows said:


> You shouldn't assume you know how things work based off of places that have nothing to do with us then. =p
> 
> Like Oath said. A lot of the people that could be considered "close" to the staff have and still get in trouble and receive warnings and infractions, and even bans, from us. Nobody is held higher than anyone else.



Like I said, bad experiences with other forums kinda makes you worry about everywhere else. Haha.

And out of all those people Oath listed, I can only see why Jake would get the banhammer. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



chillv said:


> Well, I have been called several names on the internet and some other jazz and it has caused me to suffer through some slight depression.



Well, I think your handsome/beautiful, chill.


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

I almost automatically become not freinds with the mods the minute I am banned or recieve a warning or infraction. Ironically, this doesn't apply to the mods here even considering my infraction and ban.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MrKisstoefur said:


> Well, I think your handsome/beautiful, chill.



But you never have seen me before -_-


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

Gallows if you're still here check the ask staff thread please, lol.


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

wait... i got a infraction some how


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> i guess if no one has anything to say you can close it



about what?


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

i did not reload nvrm


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

jojos my legit friend and i try to talk alot with her and stuff. She probably doesnt feel the same way though //cries


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

@farobi you might want to fix something "him and stuff. She" impossible enough said

- - - Post Merge - - -

change him to her


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

chillv said:


> But you never have seen me before -_-



So? Positive support!


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> wait... i got a infraction some how




..?


----------



## chillv (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay, someone please explain what is going on here, because I am confused


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

not for that reason i made a second account

- - - Post Merge - - -

they really do check...

- - - Post Merge - - -

great double infraction whats next


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I was bullied by Jake at one point because Reizo and myself were touching each others butts.
> 
> Now we're cool and friends.


yes and if you do it again ext time you wont have a butt to get touched



Heisenberg said:


> Jake can bully a bear and it'll still be his friend.


awww ty


----------



## Thunder (Mar 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I apologize for anything I said before. It's just that I've been on *a lot* of boards where if you were friends with the Admins/Moderators, you could get away with whatever you wanted. Whenever. It happened all the time and it didn't feel fair to the other members that these people were getting free hallway passes to do anything they wanted because they were sucking ass with the powers above them. Didn't mean to come off as an ass. Haha



Can't say it's very fun being accused of this all the time, but I can understand where you're coming from. Since all warnings and infractions are made privately it can be difficult to tell whether something's actually being done or not.

Maybe I can start keeping track of how many times I've gotten on Horus' case for trying to convince newbies that the IRC is a Yugioh chatroom.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> not for that reason i made a second account
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I spend most of my staff-time checking for alt accounts.

Also alt account infractions are worth two points.


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

what are points and people can easily make a second account with a fake ip address you have to be more careful the biggest question is why we can not make two accounts


----------



## Jeremy (Mar 25, 2014)

The sad thing about bullies is that they can never admit to themselves that they are bullies.  They were just having a little fun right?  Not on this forum, they won't.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 25, 2014)

Jman24274 said:


> what are points and people can easily make a second account with a fake ip address you have to be more careful



Thanks for the advice but I am very careful with my IP checks.

It's a lot more hassle for people to make an account with a fake IP so they tend to just register an account on a different IP and then post from their normal one.

I can see every single IP ever used for an account, so even if someone registers an account on one IP I can still see their real IP if they post using it.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

Jeremy said:


> The sad thing about bullies is that they can never admit to themselves that they are bullies.  They were just having a little fun right?  Not on this forum, they won't.



jermy cyber bullies me


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

but jeremy i did admit i bullied i was not thinking before my actions i even have proof here take a look http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?9967-JoJo-Man

- - - Post Merge - - -

still most people have more then one device they use to get on tbt

- - - Post Merge - - -

i feel like i am so stubborn


----------



## Darumy (Mar 25, 2014)

(oops I`m going to be on topic because ky i don`t go to this school) Oh that thread. I was surprised to see people hound on a supposed 9 year old who acts like a 9 year old so much. I`ve actually seen this happen on another similar community too; in fact it may have been another ACNL one haha.

I`m sure everyone here was young and not very self-aware at one point. Some flip the switch a lot earlier than others, but that also comes with malice and all the other fun stuff that is actually a lot uglier than stupidity. If they are obviously too young to even understand past the point of ``everyone is being really mean to me``, your ganging up on someone really just comes down to a bunch of people kicking down a 9 year old which hm.

As someone prone to getting in silly internet fights whenever the wind blows still, picking on people who had no chance, following them outside of the community, and bringing up their real lives in any shape or form (photo, link, etc) has always been kind of out of bounds for me. I don`t think this was ``cyberbullying`` because I feel like it was more about driving someone out of a community than trying to make their lives hell and only fulfilled the first part of that. Anyways, as a younger person, she`ll probably forget everything said before she can understand why people decided to be cruel and not beat herself up over it too much. but she`ll probably think back on it once in a while and wonder about it. Its the people who actually get whats going on who get very depressed over that sort of stuff.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2014)

Have I been missing out on something?


----------



## undadac (Mar 25, 2014)

Peace
Love 
Unity 
Respect


----------



## kite (Mar 25, 2014)

I think that no matter what social site we're using, such negativity is always going to be apparent where people are concerned...

I saw that thread, but right before I saw this one. That person posted that thread for a reason and I think it was for certain people to recognize that they were being condescending. Such responses proved that person's point, really.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 25, 2014)

undadac said:


> Peace
> Love
> Unity
> Respect



Responsibility


----------



## Zeo (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm... I don't know what is going on... but I do not tolerate cyber-bullying no matter what they are.

People need to realize that we're all still humans, and we have feelings. :l


----------



## yosugay (Mar 25, 2014)

Bowie said:


> Have I been missing out on something?



thats exactly how i feel reading through this thread lol


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

Everybody love everybody.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake hasn`t touched me...

yet.


----------



## Yugi Moto (Mar 25, 2014)

What's going on here? It says the thread was removed which I'm assuming is what this thread is based on. Can anyone bring me into the loop of all this? :3


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

Spoiler: cyberbullying


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: cyberbullying
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34936



there was a cyber bully thread before and i am too lazy to go back and find my post but pretty much if you say/believe/think that its as easy as walking away then go back to school and get an education - theres a lot more to cyberbullying.


----------



## Javocado (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> there was a cyber bully thread before and i am too lazy to go back and find my post but pretty much if you say/believe/think that its as easy as walking away then go back to school and get an education - theres a lot more to cyberbullying.



Yeh because I totally took Internet Safety Protocol in high school


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Yeh because I totally took Internet Safety Protocol in high school



you don't need the education to do the class, you need the education to get common sense and think logically...


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

SockHead said:


> Welcome to the internet



I'm aware that this is the essence of the internet- I'm not ignorant to it. But come on- on a site dedicated to a video game aimed at both children and casual gamers?


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> you don't need the education to do the class, you need the education to get common sense and think logically...



Who knew you actually had a heart afterall


----------



## EmmaFrost (Mar 25, 2014)

People seem to get some kind of sick gratification out of tormenting Jojo. It's always the same people who follow her into every thread she posts in to harass her and mock her, and bring up stuff she did wrong months ago. It's pathetic, and the people involved should feel ashamed that they have so little going for them that they have to mistreat a harmless person on an Animal Crossing forum. I've tried defending her, that got me a warning from Kaiaa. I've since learned to just click the Report button.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> Who knew you actually had a heart afterall


i really dont but kk



Illyana said:


> People seem to get some kind of sick gratification out of tormenting Jojo. It's always the same people who follow her into every thread she posts in to harass her and mock her, and bring up stuff she did wrong months ago. It's pathetic, and the people involved should feel ashamed that they have so little going for them that they have to mistreat a harmless person on an Animal Crossing forum. I've tried defending her, that got me a warning from Kaiaa. I've since learned to just click the Report button.


JoJo is cute wtf people need to get over them selves i would literally track JoJo down just to give her a hug omg (that sounds creepy but i mean it in the nice way)


----------



## pocky (Mar 25, 2014)

The thread seems to be gone. But let me get something straight: people hounded on a *nine* year old over her gender identity? That's disgusting and pathetic. Seriously, in what world is it okay for a teenager or adult to bully a child? Do you have any idea of how much that hurts? And no: walking away is not that easy, not everyone is able to do it.

Also, you should never make fun of a person because of their gender identity. Even without the constant scrutiny, a transgender's person's life is already difficult enough on its own. By teasing Jojo over this you not only bullied her, but made anyone who is in the same situation (or has a loved one going through something like that) extremely uncomfortable. I really do hope that something is being done about the people that bullied Jojo. It seems unfair to ban her, but to simply give warnings to the bigots that made TBT an unsafe place.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Jojo claimed to be a girl inside and out though!


----------



## radical6 (Mar 25, 2014)

Jake. said:


> there was a cyber bully thread before and i am too lazy to go back and find my post but pretty much if you say/believe/think that its as easy as walking away then go back to school and get an education - theres a lot more to cyberbullying.


thank u like my friend believes cyberbullying is fake bc u can "just log off" im like. do u get what bullying is



pocky said:


> The thread seems to be gone. But let me get something straight: people hounded on a *nine* year old over her gender identity? That's disgusting and pathetic. Seriously, in what world is it okay for a teenager or adult to bully a child? Do you have any idea of how much that hurts? And no: walking away is not that easy, not everyone is able to do it.
> 
> Also, you should never make fun of a person because of their gender identity. Even without the constant scrutiny, a transgender's person's life is already difficult enough on its own. By teasing Jojo over this you not only bullied her, but made anyone who is in the same situation (or has a loved one going through something like that) extremely uncomfortable. I really do hope that something is being done about the people that bullied Jojo. It seems unfair to ban her, but to simply give warnings to the bigots that made TBT an unsafe place.



ok i get an idea of what the thread was about now. i honestly dont still dont know who jojo is but i see everyone talking about her. idk she seems to be a kid so like why are you giving her crap?? seriously its not hard to change pronouns for people. just believe her when she says shes a girl?? i guess i kinda feel the same as her with the pronoun stuff and people refusing to use my preferred pronouns. but omg i feel so bad for her now :" (


----------



## Beary (Mar 25, 2014)

pocky said:


> The thread seems to be gone. But let me get something straight: people hounded on a *nine* year old over her gender identity? That's disgusting and pathetic. Seriously, in what world is it okay for a teenager or adult to bully a child? Do you have any idea of how much that hurts? And no: walking away is not that easy, not everyone is able to do it.
> 
> Also, you should never make fun of a person because of their gender identity. Even without the constant scrutiny, a transgender's person's life is already difficult enough on its own. By teasing Jojo over this you not only bullied her, but made anyone who is in the same situation (or has a loved one going through something like that) extremely uncomfortable. I really do hope that something is being done about the people that bullied Jojo. It seems unfair to ban her, but to simply give warnings to the bigots that made TBT an unsafe place.



Something has been done about the people that "bullied" Jojo. 
You say they are a nine year old, but they constantly claim to be *15*. Yes, people lie about themselves on the internet. I know that.
I'm not going to argue anymore, and I will suck it up and walk away. But judging people based on a thread that was removed is just silly.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 25, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Jojo claimed to be a girl inside and out though!



Does that really matter? And is it really any of your business what a person prefers to go by or what is in their pants?
No! It's none of your business. And it's not your responsibility to tell them what they can and cannot be.
... unless you are trying to in those pants but that is a different story of wanting to make sure gender is what gender you want...
Back to the point
It's none of your business. And it's not your responsibility to tell them what they can and cannot be. 
It's not like them "changing genders" changes anything? Does it? No. It doesn't. All you have to do is add an "s" or take away an "s".


EDIT
Point to this post wasn't really directed at you, btw.
Just a general thing at those who bullied her about the s/he thing... since I think I remember seeing you defend her?


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Jojo's my friend?? I'm just giving out first hand what she said in response to one of the posts in that thread to prevent unnecessary confusion.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 25, 2014)

Farobi said:


> Jojo's my friend?? I'm just giving out first hand what she said in response to one of the posts in that thread to prevent unnecessary confusion.



Yeah. That's why I edited my post with the last part.
Since I wrote "you" but wasn't really directing it at _YOU_ but "you the bullies" or "you who refuses to call someone they wish to be associated with, you"... does that make sense? @.@


----------



## Flop (Mar 25, 2014)

If JoJo actually left TBT, then the bullies should feel horrible. Sure, he/she has been rude in the past, but no one even gave him/her a CHANCE.  What I've noticed lately is that JoJo isn't the one really starting anything. I admit, there have been times I have been rude on the threads, but I learned from my behavior and tried to ignore them.  Even if you're trying to help, JoJo may take offense because EVERYONE is sarcastic and rude, so he/she has learned to not trust people. But when people are throwing critical remarks with NO justification, that's where I draw the line.  It's okay to point out when someone is at fault, but when you're doing it just because it's JoJoMan, it sickens me. I know no one would behave like that on any of my threads.  Give JoJo a CHANCE at the very least. Remember the Golden Rule.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> Yeah. That's why I edited my post with the last part.
> Since I wrote "you" but wasn't really directing it at _YOU_ but "you the bullies" or "you who refuses to call someone they wish to be associated with, you"... does that make sense? @.@


yeah. i hope my post made sense too. lol


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2014)

pocky said:


> It seems unfair to ban her, but to simply give warnings to the bigots that made TBT an unsafe place.



It seems like everyone is confused for why Jojo was previously banned. Although bans are usually private I do want to clear up that Jojo was not banned for her threads, nor was she banned because people harassed her or that she stuck up for herself. She was banned for a week for receiving a 3rd infraction. Yes, she did spend more than a week away from the Bell Tree because making multiple accounts to get out of a previous ban causes you to gain a week of ban time. This goes for everyone, not just her.

On a separate note, no one else but the staff and members warned/infracted can see warnings/infractions. As I have warned in her threads time and time again everyone involved with harassing received an infraction. We will be stepping up our game because previous infractions for rude behavior seemed not to work. 

You will now receive 1 infraction for bullying, if you bully again your account will be suspended for a period of time (ban times may vary depending on severity of actions). The Bell Tree is supposed to be a friendly place and with us cracking down on bullies we hope to make it a reality. If you see someone being the victim of bullying, report it! With your help we can turn our attitudes around and make the Bell Tree friendly and safe for everyone! 

~~~~~~~~~
After discussing what happened with her, she still smiles even though she was hurt by those words. It surprised me to find out how awful some of us can be toward each other...and that Jojo kept in cheerful spirits during our talk. Jojo is a strong and wonderful person and I know that she will be a great friend to all who she talks to!  

Think of a time in which you were a victim of bullying. Please know that it was never your fault. It was the fault of the people who took pleasure in kicking you down. Maybe you can think of a time when you were the bully. How did you make your victim feel? Do you like to feel the way the victim felt? Think twice before bullying, you never know just how deep your words can cut someone.


----------



## Farobi (Mar 25, 2014)

Great post Kaiaa.

#stopbullies


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

Kaiaa you always manage to post the sweetest most logical things on a thread. Justsayin.


----------



## fallenchaoskitten (Mar 25, 2014)

Farobi said:


> yeah. i hope my post made sense too. lol


It did. That's why I really hoped you saw my edit. ^-^
We cool. We cool. ^-^



Also... Since I have joined here...
All I have ever really thought* is that Kaiaa really matches the avatars she has picked... so sweet and cute... makes me think she is one of those anime girls who talks and all those cheesy anime animations of flowers and bubbles are around her with a pink background...
Just saying...


----------



## Flop (Mar 25, 2014)

Kaiaa said:


> Think of a time in which you were a victim of bullying. Please know that it was never your fault. It was the fault of the people who took pleasure in kicking you down. Maybe you can think of a time when you were the bully. How did you make your victim feel? Do you like to feel the way the victim felt? Think twice before bullying, you never know just how deep your words can cut someone.



At first I thought people were just poking fun, but it's turned into bitter criticism for anything JoJo posts. I've made my mistakes, and I've learned to forgive, ask for forgiveness, and move on. One of the main reasons I love this site is because of all the nice people, but I realize that some people don't realize what has been happening. I, for one, am definitely willing to give JoJo (and everyone who's bullied her) another chance.  Hopefully everyone else will too.  c:


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 25, 2014)

Flop said:


> At first I thought people were just poking fun, but it's turned into bitter criticism for anything JoJo posts. I've made my mistakes, and I've learned to forgive, ask for forgiveness, and move on. One of the main reasons I love this site is because of all the nice people, but I realize that some people don't realize what has been happening. I, for one, am definitely willing to give JoJo (and everyone who's bullied her) another chance.  Hopefully everyone else will too.  c:



Hear hear


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2014)

fallenchaoskitten said:


> It did. That's why I really hoped you saw my edit. ^-^
> We cool. We cool. ^-^
> 
> 
> ...



I appreciate your kind words, you are too sweet 



Flop said:


> At first I thought people were just poking fun, but it's turned into bitter criticism for anything JoJo posts. I've made my mistakes, and I've learned to forgive, ask for forgiveness, and move on. One of the main reasons I love this site is because of all the nice people, but I realize that some people don't realize what has been happening. *I, for one, am definitely willing to give JoJo (and everyone who's bullied her) another chance*.  Hopefully everyone else will too.  c:



The bold part is what I want EVERYONE to see. Remember that it's not only Jojo who we need to show kindness and compassion for, it's her bullies too. 

We are all human. Every once in a while we all make a bad decision. Sometimes that decision is to bully, sometimes it's to steal, sometimes it's to lie. We all make mistakes even though we knew better. Yet, just because someone made the decision to be rude doesn't mean we have the right to be rude back. You all are better than that, I know it. You show it everyday! Sometimes you have to take action and you can't sit back, that's okay, but remember that two wrongs don't make a right and to report!


----------



## KarlaKGB (Mar 25, 2014)

I believe Jojo can learn a few lessons too, namely how to deal with criticism. There was a lot of legitimate criticism levelled at Jojo in the first thread, but she reacted very poorly to them. She was hostile, "banning" people from her market, and this ultimately drew attention to herself. Both from people who didn't like her attitude, and people who saw what was going on and saw an easy target.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been bullied before, and to be honest, I would never remove that part of my life had I been given the choice to do so. I'm fabulous, and being bullied only motivated me to be even more fabulous.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 25, 2014)

I understand why the bullying was uncalled for, however I do somewhat understand where it was coming from. Jojo has been acting a bit immature on the site, apparently has scammed somebody and not just that cannot take criticism. Also the way Jojo actually replies to these people is most of the time incredibly immature. 

Also the questioning people had for  her gender / age.. wasn't it a thing because she has been incredibly vague about that stuff? And alot of people expect 15 year olds to be more mature aswell. Lying about your age is a thing younger people tend to do after all, I've done it myself 3-5 years ago.

I will personally not respect Jojo untill she starts acting more mature about things, but that's just me. I do forgive her actions though.


Also did I contribute to the thread? I really don't remember..


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I understand why the bullying was uncalled for, however I do somewhat understand where it was coming from. Jojo has been acting a bit immature on the site, apparently has scammed somebody and not just that cannot take criticism. Also the way Jojo actually replies to these people is most of the time incredibly immature.
> 
> Also the questioning people had for  her gender / age.. wasn't it a thing because she has been incredibly vague about that stuff? And alot of people expect 15 year olds to be more mature aswell. Lying about your age is a thing younger people tend to do after all, I've done it myself 3-5 years ago.
> 
> ...



This right here is the correct way to respond to that act. She was acting really hostile when being backed into a corner. But, she just didn't know how to respond to such a situation I guess. They were really backing her into a corner...


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I've been bullied before, and to be honest, I would never remove that part of my life had I been given the choice to do so. I'm fabulous, and being bullied only motivated me to be even more fabulous.



I wish I could give you a sticker for this because you legitimately made me smile with this post.

Kudos.


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 25, 2014)

Scrolling through most of this thread really makes me wonder how rude people can be on here.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 25, 2014)

*I feel this is more of a Jojo thread than an actual thread for others' situations, however JoJo is a good example. 

From what I've seen, she gets a lot of hate. She seems like a wonderful person too.

I guess the argument is 'she/he has lied about his/her age and gender'.
But why does that give anyone a reason to treat him/her that way? Whether Jojo is 9 or 15, male or female, does not make the situation any better. 

I saw that tbt bell thread, and it was just rude. Jojo may not have been aware of current exchange rate, and people were spiteful.
Some say we're a lovely place, but if there's one thing ever that makes me question that is the Jojo situation.

People make out Jojo is the bad guy, but really, the bad guy is the person who has made fun of her.

I haven't spoken to Jojo personally so this isn't a biased opinion. 

Jojo, from what Kaiaa said, is a strong, forgiving person, and if you don't like her, tough nuts, but there is no need to treat her like so.

Treat people how you'd like to be treated. I'm sure if you were Jojo, you wouldn't be smiling, forgiving, or even still be here. *


----------



## Wish (Mar 25, 2014)

if you poop on a flower, continuing to poop on it will not remove the poop already on it

what i'm trying to say is that being toxic to jojo isn't gonna make their toxicity go away

also i saw someone look up jojo on facebook and post it. whether it was real or not shame on you that was really **** move


----------



## tamagotchi (Mar 25, 2014)

Wish said:


> if you poop on a flower, continuing to poop on it will not remove the poop already on it
> 
> what i'm trying to say is that being toxic to jojo isn't gonna make their toxicity go away
> 
> *also i saw someone look up jojo on facebook and post it. whether it was real or not shame on you that was really **** move*



Literal there are so many people with 'Jojo' as their name how the hell would someone be able to 'find' this user on Facebook?


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

Wish said:


> if you poop on a flower, continuing to poop on it will not remove the poop already on it
> 
> what i'm trying to say is that being toxic to jojo isn't gonna make their toxicity go away
> 
> also i saw someone look up jojo on facebook and post it. whether it was real or not shame on you that was really **** move


Thank you for pointing this out. That was going way too far. That was absolutely not needed. That was just HORRIBLE.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 25, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I wish I could give you a sticker for this because you legitimately made me smile with this post.
> 
> Kudos.



I'm happy for you, darling.


----------



## Zeo (Mar 25, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: cyberbullying
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 34936



Sorry for going bit off topic but that's the problem I have with cyber-bullying in general. People act like cyber-bullying can be easily ignored, but it isn't. People would still be able to see what the bully said to the victim before the victim turned off the computer, and victim may end up being hurt.

You need to realize that everyone is different, and they won't handle the situation the exactly same way as you provided the image to be. Some bullies have gone too far with their cyber-bullying to the point where they actually get charged with the criminal charges.


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 25, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> I understand why the bullying was uncalled for, however I do somewhat understand where it was coming from. Jojo has been acting a bit immature on the site, apparently has scammed somebody and not just that cannot take criticism. Also the way Jojo actually replies to these people is most of the time incredibly immature.



I do want to point out that even if someone acts immaturely they don't deserve to be bullied. Most of the time you just need to report them. Be the bigger person and ignore them and let a moderator talk to them about their actions


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

it really depends if you have enough self confidence to just report them and ignore them as easy as that but most people do not have enough self confidence

- - - Post Merge - - -

its like they do not know how to grow a back bone


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 25, 2014)

I read the last few pages and I'm moved by the posts. It's great that this place isn't a lawless warzone like the Youtube comment section. I've seen some pretty nasty yet funny comments users fire at each other.


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

"Crawling in my skin
These wounds they will not heal
Fear is how I fall
Confusing what is real

There's something inside me that pulls beneath the surface
Consuming/confusing
This lack of self-control I fear is never ending
Controlling/I can't see"
-LINKIN PARK
that song means so much to me when i think about it it sounds like bullying


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 25, 2014)

saehanfox said:


> I read the last few pages and I'm moved by the posts. It's great that this place isn't a lawless warzone like the Youtube comment section. I've seen some pretty nasty yet funny comments users fire at each other.



The Youtube comment section doesn't deserve the word nasty. More like an abomination of free speech.


----------



## Goth (Mar 25, 2014)

i agree there is not really any commenting rules


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 25, 2014)

The YouTube comment section is the 4chan of video sharing sites.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 26, 2014)

RetroT said:


> Literal there are so many people with 'Jojo' as their name how the hell would someone be able to 'find' this user on Facebook?


*
Not only would the person searching be a bully, they'd be a stalker too.

Jojo doesn't deserve anything she gets, as said in my last post. *


----------



## Momonoki (Mar 26, 2014)

What thread are we actually talking about? Did this happen today or yesterday or tomorrow?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 26, 2014)

It happened tomorrow, definitely tomorrow


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It happened tomorrow, definitely tomorrow



Yes. We can see the future. *wiggles arms ominously*


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 26, 2014)

It was a few days ago, lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> Yes. We can see the future. *wiggles arms ominously*



^
Katrina up in the house


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It was a few days ago, lol
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Heehee. *wiggles arms*


----------



## Darumy (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm confused as to why everyone adamantly denied her claim of being 15, saying "she's like, 9" and still simultaneously expected her to act maturely in response to hostility and ridicule. Really like...pick one?

When I was 7~9, I think I flipped chessboards if I lost, and cried because my cousin called me stupid.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Momonoki said:


> What thread are we actually talking about? Did this happen today or yesterday or tomorrow?



Yesterday's yesterday, my child.


----------



## Croconaw (Mar 26, 2014)

I got bullied on this site.


----------



## Beary (Mar 26, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I got bullied on this site.



Where? When? Why? Who?
They will get beat up.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 26, 2014)

Feraligatr said:


> I got bullied on this site.



By who?!


----------



## saehanfox (Mar 26, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> The Youtube comment section doesn't deserve the word nasty. More like an abomination of free speech.


Yes. I want to strangle some of the people on there. They don't just bash individuals, entire races and nationalities are insulted. There's a lot of Russian loving wannabe communists that keep bashing US and UK even though most of those people are from those two countries. There are idiots on there full of conspiracy theories. Just don't get embroiled in any fight there

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jman24274 said:


> i agree there is not really any commenting rules



YT expects the users to mod their own videos for trolls

- - - Post Merge - - -



Feraligatr said:


> I got bullied on this site.



Who? Lemme at 'em!..jk


----------



## Celestefey (Mar 26, 2014)

I know a lot of people actually talk badly of TBT on "darker areas of the internet", but I don't get why. Sure, there are some things that are bad about TBT at times, but I think that this forum honestly has one of the nicest communities around. I've been to many other forums, where mods are elitist and members are harsh to the new members... At TBT, I've honestly never witnessed bullying of any sort, and I'm grateful that I haven't. It makes me sad though that you've had to experience that though, Feraligatr. You should know though that pretty much most people on TBT are very friendly and kind to everyone, and yes sure, there are people out there who may bully, but you should know that people usually feel the need to make nasty comments to others when there are other things going on in their lives, or just to boost their egos. They're just cowards hiding behind a screen, no way would they ever say such things to your face... And that goes to everyone. Cyberbullying is horrible, I've experienced it myself... Because people can be so spiteful with their words and they cut at you and the wounds always sting so much. What you've got to remember though is that talking to others about it will help and people around you will always be willing to stick up for you and show you that you are loved.


----------



## chillv (Mar 26, 2014)

Himari said:


> I know a lot of people actually talk badly of TBT on "darker areas of the internet", but I don't get why. Sure, there are some things that are bad about TBT at times, but I think that this forum honestly has one of the nicest communities around.



I got called transphobic trash, ignorant and a dumbass yet, I got banned for something just ridiculous.


----------



## cannedcommunism (Mar 26, 2014)

Somebody called me a gay Sonic fanboy. WTF, I don't even play Sonic.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 27, 2014)

Himari said:


> I know a lot of people actually talk badly of TBT on "darker areas of the internet", but I don't get why. Sure, there are some things that are bad about TBT at times, but I think that this forum honestly has one of the nicest communities around. I've been to many other forums, where mods are elitist and members are harsh to the new members... At TBT, I've honestly never witnessed bullying of any sort, and I'm grateful that I haven't. It makes me sad though that you've had to experience that though, Feraligatr. You should know though that pretty much most people on TBT are very friendly and kind to everyone, and yes sure, there are people out there who may bully, but you should know that people usually feel the need to make nasty comments to others when there are other things going on in their lives, or just to boost their egos. They're just cowards hiding behind a screen, no way would they ever say such things to your face... And that goes to everyone. Cyberbullying is horrible, I've experienced it myself... Because people can be so spiteful with their words and they cut at you and the wounds always sting so much. What you've got to remember though is that talking to others about it will help and people around you will always be willing to stick up for you and show you that you are loved.



TBT isn't that bad.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?


----------



## Chessa (Mar 27, 2014)

What? You want someone to stay of a site just because others decide to bully him/her??


----------



## MrPicklez (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?



You're one of *those* people.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?



It doesn't work that way.. People write those messages.. real PEOPLE


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?



it's not that simple.


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?



Sorry dude, but it dose not work like that.... You cant really understand it until it happens to you...
And plus most kids these days _always have technology _around them so yeah...


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?



You might think this would be the case but what happens when the bully starts to collect personal information? What happens when they find you, your address, your phone number and start using those mediums to bully you? Imagine this person constantly sending you text messages telling you how worthless you are, how ugly, how you'll never get anywhere in life. Imagine that even if you change your number they start showing up as your house and pushing you down. It can and sometimes does get real and really quickly. In this case people were ACTUALLY looking for Jojo's facebook in order to POST it and share PRIVATE information with a community of people already on the hunt for blood. What happens if they DID find Jojo's real facebook, the facebook of a fifteen year old young child and it happened to have her phone number on it? Then it's all "oh lets text jojo cuz it'd be funny". You see where I'm going with this? I'm glad it stopped when it did but there was clear malicious intent. You don't cross the boundaries and lines of someone's private information.


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 27, 2014)

Is this thread your talking about still located on the forum or has it been removed?


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 27, 2014)

JackoCFC said:


> Is this thread your talking about still located on the forum or has it been removed?



It has been removed but this thread is to discuss all accounts of Cyber Bullying. If you've been bullied or done the bullying you can talk about your experiences. You can also post here to show your support in stopping cyber bullying 

@Heisenberg
I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## unravel (Mar 27, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I've been bullied before, and to be honest, I would never remove that part of my life had I been given the choice to do so. I'm fabulous, and being bullied only motivated me to be even more fabulous.



^^ This, I agree
My first experience cyber bully was since grade 5 and I'm not affected because how they act (so childish) 
When someone beat someone (a friend or whatever) I butt in and fought back - When I was 6 (I'm damn badass yeah yeah...)

I'm sure you all guys learned your lesson (That includes people who bullied Jojo and Jojo) and please guys it would be the best to tell her that "your attitude is blah blah because blah blah and etc" so she will learn.

I'm pretty sure your ages around 15-20 years old and you guys act immature? Come on guys just be a good sample (I know we can't promise that just try) and also your sarcasm just be care sometimes people would take it too seriously.

Lol this post looks harsh =.=

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				 Jojo via VM said:
			
		

> ~~Leaving TBT there too mean~~


Please guys...


----------



## captainofcool (Mar 27, 2014)

lookyhooky said:


> I don't understand cyber bullying. Can't the victim just turn off the laptop/phone/tablet off or not check his or her messages?


An even better choice is to report the bully and block them, stopping any further harassment. But, of course, not everyone can do that, some are too afraid to do so, causing it to spread.


----------



## HelloAnna (Mar 27, 2014)

Any type of bullying, harming, etc to anything is extremely disturbing. Nothing about it is any form of a joke, no matter what. ​
- - - Post Merge - - -



captainofcool said:


> An even better choice is to report the bully and block them, stopping any further harassment. But, of course, not everyone can do that, some are too afraid to do so, causing it to spread.



Agree with this, closing your laptop/etc will get rid of them for you. But whose to say that they won't do it again to someone else? Reporting/etc to get even a little bit of justice is enough.​


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Oi.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey so...heisenberg mentioned an example of me when I got cyber bullied. I just wanted to go ahead and share one of my experiences that happened a little more recently to help people see the reality of it. I had an old group of friends that absolutely hated my fiance and were total buckweeds about my relationship. I finally came to my senses one day and ditched them for who I truly cared for. Well a couple of years later Heisenberg tells me to come take a look at something on the computer- low and behold my old "friends" created a fake facebook profile with my name on it. They called me homosexual slurs, made fun of my profession choice as a graphics designer, wrote that I was dating a slut, insulted my family, ect. The worst part of of this to me was that this wasn't even a direct attack. I didn't have a facebook prior to this experience because I never needed it. This means they made this page knowing I might never see it, but in fact simply had it there to display for anyone to find. My name, my life. They posted my old phone number (which thankfully changed) and even my mother's full name. I was outraged, but even more so- It's hard to admit but I was hurt. A grown 21 year old man and I was hurt. People who I had trusted in the past did this to me with the meanest of intentions.
 Heisenberg didn't say it but he's also been cyber bullied, although only briefly. These same group of friends when we were 13, again, 13 years old: posted Heisenberg's full address and name on 4chan hoping that people of that community would go to harm him. They actually had the nerve, the gall to ask them to go sexually assault a 13 year old. Luckily I was still friends with them at the time so I convinced them to take it down after speaking to their parents. If I ever saw then again I'd tell them how damn sick they are as humans. I've yet to forgive them, but I hope they can find help and change their ways. But yea. That's my experience with cyber bullies. Pricks.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 27, 2014)

q_q That was very brave of you to post that.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Hey so...heisenberg mentioned an example of me when I got cyber bullied. I just wanted to go ahead and share one of my experiences that happened a little more recently to help people see the reality of it. I had an old group of friends that absolutely hated my fiance and were total buckweeds about my relationship. I finally came to my senses one day and ditched them for who I truly cared for. Well a couple of years later Heisenberg tells me to come take a look at something on the computer- low and behold my old "friends" created a fake facebook profile with my name on it. They called me homosexual slurs, made fun of my profession choice as a graphics designer, wrote that I was dating a slut, insulted my family, ect. The worst part of of this to me was that this wasn't even a direct attack. I didn't have a facebook prior to this experience because I never needed it. This means they made this page knowing I might never see it, but in fact simply had it there to display for anyone to find. My name, my life. They posted my old phone number (which thankfully changed) and even my mother's full name. I was outraged, but even more so- It's hard to admit but I was hurt. A grown 21 year old man and I was hurt. People who I had trusted in the past did this to me with the meanest of intentions.
> Heisenberg didn't say it but he's also been cyber bullied, although only briefly. These same group of friends when we were 13, again, 13 years old: posted Heisenberg's full address and name on 4chan hoping that people of that community would go to harm her. They actually had the nerve, the gall to ask them to go sexually assault a 13 year old. Luckily I was still friends with them at the time so I convinced them to take it down after speaking to their parents. If I ever saw then again I'd tell them how damn sick they are as humans. I've yet to forgive them, but I hope they can find help and change their ways. But yea. That's my experience with cyber bullies. Pricks.


I'm crying.


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Hey so...heisenberg mentioned an example of me when I got cyber bullied. I just wanted to go ahead and share one of my experiences that happened a little more recently to help people see the reality of it. I had an old group of friends that absolutely hated my fiance and were total buckweeds about my relationship. I finally came to my senses one day and ditched them for who I truly cared for. Well a couple of years later Heisenberg tells me to come take a look at something on the computer- low and behold my old "friends" created a fake facebook profile with my name on it. They called me homosexual slurs, made fun of my profession choice as a graphics designer, wrote that I was dating a slut, insulted my family, ect. The worst part of of this to me was that this wasn't even a direct attack. I didn't have a facebook prior to this experience because I never needed it. This means they made this page knowing I might never see it, but in fact simply had it there to display for anyone to find. My name, my life. They posted my old phone number (which thankfully changed) and even my mother's full name. I was outraged, but even more so- It's hard to admit but I was hurt. A grown 21 year old man and I was hurt. People who I had trusted in the past did this to me with the meanest of intentions.
> Heisenberg didn't say it but he's also been cyber bullied, although only briefly. These same group of friends when we were 13, again, 13 years old: posted Heisenberg's full address and name on 4chan hoping that people of that community would go to harm him. They actually had the nerve, the gall to ask them to go sexually assault a 13 year old. Luckily I was still friends with them at the time so I convinced them to take it down after speaking to their parents. If I ever saw then again I'd tell them how damn sick they are as humans. I've yet to forgive them, but I hope they can find help and change their ways. But yea. That's my experience with cyber bullies. Pricks.



That is like 1000000x worse then any of my experiences


----------



## Pathetic (Mar 27, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Hey so...heisenberg mentioned an example of me when I got cyber bullied. I just wanted to go ahead and share one of my experiences that happened a little more recently to help people see the reality of it. I had an old group of friends that absolutely hated my fiance and were total buckweeds about my relationship. I finally came to my senses one day and ditched them for who I truly cared for. Well a couple of years later Heisenberg tells me to come take a look at something on the computer- low and behold my old "friends" created a fake facebook profile with my name on it. They called me homosexual slurs, made fun of my profession choice as a graphics designer, wrote that I was dating a slut, insulted my family, ect. The worst part of of this to me was that this wasn't even a direct attack. I didn't have a facebook prior to this experience because I never needed it. This means they made this page knowing I might never see it, but in fact simply had it there to display for anyone to find. My name, my life. They posted my old phone number (which thankfully changed) and even my mother's full name. I was outraged, but even more so- It's hard to admit but I was hurt. A grown 21 year old man and I was hurt. People who I had trusted in the past did this to me with the meanest of intentions.
> Heisenberg didn't say it but he's also been cyber bullied, although only briefly. These same group of friends when we were 13, again, 13 years old: posted Heisenberg's full address and name on 4chan hoping that people of that community would go to harm him. They actually had the nerve, the gall to ask them to go sexually assault a 13 year old. Luckily I was still friends with them at the time so I convinced them to take it down after speaking to their parents. If I ever saw then again I'd tell them how damn sick they are as humans. I've yet to forgive them, but I hope they can find help and change their ways. But yea. That's my experience with cyber bullies. Pricks.



/brbheartbroken


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2014)

Aw, I'm ok now though guys, I have the support of family and real friends, and I can see the support of even you guys here so I'm pretty content.


----------



## LadyVivia (Mar 27, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Aw, I'm ok now though guys, I have the support of family and real friends, and I can see the support of even you guys here so I'm pretty content.



You better be! No just kidding, i'm glad


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Mar 27, 2014)

LadyVivia said:


> Oi.



*gradual laughing*


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, my cyberbullying experience...



Spoiler



I posted on someone's page on a website.
Me: Hi!
Person: Shut the **** up
Me: Sorry, what? D:
Person: You are worthless trash
Me: Can we be friends? c:
Person: Go away you gay *****
Me: Hey, that's rude...
Person: So what? Fa****.
I proceeded to try my best to make friends, even saying to email me if they wanted to talk...
Big mistake.

They made an account impersonating me on one of my old favorite forums (Not this one )
And made everyone hate me..
It was heartbreaking. I didn't know what to do, so I left the forum. :U

NEXT BULLYING EPISODE

Some random person I didn't know started texting me, taunting me with swears and jeers. I ignored, them, but they said such horrible things, that I wanted to die. I eventually told my mom, and we changed my phone number. Never had anything like that happen to me again. ;_;


----------



## Desperado (Mar 27, 2014)

Im glad you were able to get away from both experiences, honestly. It's sad you had to sacrifice a place in another forum though. Some people just can't be reasoned with but it's good you're here.


----------



## Zeiro (Mar 27, 2014)

A few members and mods have been rude to me in the past, but nothing too serious.



MrKisstoefur said:


> The whole attacking went too far. And the thing is, all s/he was asking for was some TBT to change their name and people automatically went hostile. I get that the person may have done some stuff in the past, but that doesn't justify attacking someone's age let alone their gender/sex. It was horrifying. Like a pack of ravenous dogs attacking a genderless chick.


This forum happens to have a lot of children on it, you'll need to get used to the immaturity and ignorance of some users.



Jake. said:


> yes and if you do it again ext time you wont have a butt to get touched


Don't touch him.



Prof Gallows said:


> I can see every single IP ever used for an account, so even if someone registers an account on one IP I can still see their real IP if they post using it.


Mmm, you sure?



undadac said:


> Peace
> Love
> Unity
> Respect


Good lord, I haven't seen PLUR since 2007.


----------



## Beary (Mar 27, 2014)

We have a stupid thing in our school o_o

P erseverence
R espect
I ntegrity
D etermination
E xellence


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 28, 2014)

MrKisstoefur said:


> I wish I could give you a sticker for this because you legitimately made me smile with this post.
> 
> Kudos.


Yeah Sticker system, Whos with me? 5 tbt each 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh god im late *walks away*


----------



## ~Yami~ (Mar 28, 2014)

LittleBeary said:


> We have a stupid thing in our school o_o
> 
> P erseverence
> R espect
> ...



Oh god, we also have that 0-0 I have never ever seen the point of it, if its supposed to make a difference or something, It didnt work...


----------



## Beary (Mar 28, 2014)

~Yami~ said:


> Oh god, we also have that 0-0 I have never ever seen the point of it, if its supposed to make a difference or something, It didnt work...



We have teams, and I hate them because they divide us...ughhhh
We have a PRIDE rally today, and its going to be THREE HOURS LONG
oh god save me please


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 28, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yeah Sticker system, Whos with me? 5 tbt each
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh god im late *walks away*



You are indeed pretty late, lol


----------



## staticistic1114 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm such a bully c:♥


----------

